# Which Light Weight Generator?



## ecoscape (Apr 24, 2010)

I have been researching the age old generator question and for my needs have narrowed it down to 2 Honda eu2000i's with the parallel kit, or the Yamaha EF2400iSHC.
My main needs are the ability to run a 13,500BTU AC in the Outback 210RS and weight for maneuverability as we primarily dry camp.

The EF2400 comes in at 75lbs and is a bit bulkier than a single eu2000, while one eu2000 is just under 50lbs.
The number of times that I need to run AC is limited, so I can use a single eu2000 most of the time while rotating each eu2000 to balance the wear and tear.

At this point I go back and forth, from what I have read, either brand has good quality. The two Honda's will be more expensive ($500-600) but I don't want to have too little power when I really need it and then find myself buying another generator.

I would like to hear form others experience with a pair of Honda eu2000 and the Yamaha EF2400isHC.

Thanks


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

The pair is the way to go.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

CamperAndy said:


> The pair is the way to go.


Ditto - the two honda's

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## Norsemen (Mar 1, 2010)

ecoscape said:


> I have been researching the age old generator question and for my needs have narrowed it down to 2 Honda eu2000i's with the parallel kit, or the Yamaha EF2400iSHC.
> My main needs are the ability to run a 13,500BTU AC in the Outback 210RS and weight for maneuverability as we primarily dry camp.
> 
> The EF2400 comes in at 75lbs and is a bit bulkier than a single eu2000, while one eu2000 is just under 50lbs.
> ...


The two Honda's will give you more flex as sometimes you may just need to travel with one, however going with the Yamaha gives you all you need and leaves you with just one generator to maintain over time.


----------



## hautevue (Mar 8, 2009)

Question for anyone who can help:

We need to run just the a/c from a generator next summer at a state campground with known "no power".
I have a 2000 watt inverter-generator (Honeywell, which makes a knockoff of the Honda 2000 but for $400 instead of $900).

I've been told I can run the air conditioner from the generator, if I:

1. turn off all 110 breakers except the air conditioner. 
2. Not run any 12 volt stuff so the converter doesn't steal power from the 110v line. Turn the water pump off, turn the water heater to propane and the reefer to propane...
3. turn on the fan of the air conditioner and wait ~10 - 15 seconds
4. then turn on the compressor.

The theory is that the total unit consumes about 1800 watts running, but the starting loads are sufficient that I should start them separately....

I'd like to not have to sell the brand-new never out of the box Honeywell 2000 watt unit and either buy a 3000 watt one, or get two Hondas.

Any thoughts?

Many thanks!


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

hautevue said:


> Question for anyone who can help:
> 
> We need to run just the a/c from a generator next summer at a state campground with known "no power".
> I have a 2000 watt inverter-generator (Honeywell, which makes a knockoff of the Honda 2000 but for $400 instead of $900).
> ...


Maybe. That is a big word sometimes.

Other things that come into play are ambient temperature and altitude, as those go up the output potential of the generator goes down. You can try using the method you mention but monitor the AC voltage and if it drops below 105 or the frequency drops below 58 I would not continue or you will have an air conditioner to replace.


----------



## ecoscape (Apr 24, 2010)

CamperAndy said:


> Question for anyone who can help:
> 
> We need to run just the a/c from a generator next summer at a state campground with known "no power".
> I have a 2000 watt inverter-generator (Honeywell, which makes a knockoff of the Honda 2000 but for $400 instead of $900).
> ...


Maybe. That is a big word sometimes.

Other things that come into play are ambient temperature and altitude, as those go up the output potential of the generator goes down. You can try using the method you mention but monitor the AC voltage and if it drops below 105 or the frequency drops below 58 I would not continue or you will have an air conditioner to replace.
[/quote]
I came across this advice as well, one post I read mentioned putting in a hard start capacitor even for the EF2400is - the EF2400isHC is supposed to have a higher starting current. My thought was that if I purchased the Yamaha, and I had AC starting issues, I could go down the hard start capacitor option.

Based on the feedback on this post, I will most likely pony up the extra $$ and get the two Hondas.


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

hautevue said:


> The theory is that the total unit consumes about 1800 watts running, but the starting loads are sufficient that I should start them separately....
> 
> I'd like to not have to sell the brand-new never out of the box Honeywell 2000 watt unit and either buy a 3000 watt one, or get two Hondas.
> 
> Any thoughts?


Based on my research on generators, I think that's alot of hassle to go through...and you still are in a big maybe situation. I think you could certainly try it...and see. I just think if you're running A/C... there's a good chance you'll want to run at least some other little electric thing at the same time. I'd say go to one Yamaha or two Honda's.

After my research a few years ago, I actually ended up going with a Honda EU3000i. The main reasons I went with the Honda EU3000 was that it was actually rated "slightly" quieter (49 versus 53 db) than the EU2000i then, and I didn't want to hassle with two generators and a kit to hook them up, and I liked electric start on the 3000.. And, oddly enough, I kind of liked the idea of a 130 pound generator...instead of the smaller ones that could easily be snatched and run off with (assuming they cut the chain/cable that should be securing it ;-)

I often think back about the two honda solution too, though, I have to admit. The idea of more physically manageable units... and flexiblity to use ONE for other purposes...like tailgating at games, or whatever, is pretty attractive. At the end of the day though... having the quietest one is what I wanted.


----------



## MJRey (Jan 21, 2005)

I've tried both configurations you're considering. For my trailer with a 13,500 btu AC neither the Yamaha 2400 or Honda 2000 would run the AC on a hot day even with everything else turned off. On my friends trailer he is able to run his 13,500 AC with his Yamaha and just barely with my Honda 2000. I now have 2 of the Honda's and they do a great job when I need the AC and on trips where it's cool I only take one. I think Honeywell has a 2000 watt model that is similar to the Honda for much less but you can't parallel them together so that limits it usefulness.

Based on my experience you maybe (big maybe) able to get by with the Yamaha but you should make sure to try it first. A single 2000 to 2400 watt generator may work is some cases but if you want to have some extra capacity go with a single 3000 watt or 2x2000 watt models.


----------



## Scottps (Jan 21, 2010)

I know you're looking for light weight but, I have the Kipor KGE3500Ti which is the same as the newer model that they call IG3000. It has the exact same specs as the Honda EU3000i but about $600 less. Even the parts are interchangeable. What I really like about it is you can change the carburetor main jet for high altitude camping like I do a lot. It takes less then 5min to switch them out. I've had my Kipor for over five years with no problems at all. They also make light weight ones as well.

Because the weight is 130LBs when we go camping I leave it in the bed of my truck, I just plug the camper in from there, works great for me!

I'm not advertizing this website (because you can find them cheaper) but they have the Kipor brand all in one place. http://store.xtremegadget.com/elge.html


----------



## ecoscape (Apr 24, 2010)

I know that once I step up to looking at bigger generators the options and trade offs explode - for my situation there will be times that my wife and the kids can get out to a camping spot close by a day or two ahead of me for a weekend trip, while I mine the salt and they can set things up.

My set up has a TV with a canopy and while I could set it up to run a generator in the truck (open the side windows etc), I do not think it is the safest option. So having my manager of camping pulling out heavier generators that can be done through wheel kits etc, is a limit for my options.

That is why I have been looking at the lighter weight options while meeting our high end demands - AC start up and running.

My read of responses, give me the impression that a Yamaha EF2400 can do the job for a wide majority of people. BUT you may run into limitations. For my situation, I can not test out the EF2400 vs the dual Honda eu2000 for my unit, so I will most likely err on the side of caution and oversize what I need.


----------



## ORvagabond (Apr 17, 2009)

I have the Yamaha 2400i and I enjoy it but without a doubt would prefer two Honda 2000's. The Yamaha is also awkward to move very far.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

Has anyone thought about integrating a Honda eu3000 into the camper and make it a permanent component? that would resolve the weight issue and provide ample amperage for all on-board appliances.

Due to the bedroom slide out in the back, the logical location would be the trailer tongue. Perhaps deleting the propane bottle or using one bottle instead of two would provide adequate space to squeeze in a generator.


----------



## Husker92 (Feb 11, 2006)

Tangooutback said:


> Has anyone thought about integrating a Honda eu3000 into the camper and make it a permanent component? that would resolve the weight issue and provide ample amperage for all on-board appliances.
> 
> Due to the bedroom slide out in the back, the logical location would be the trailer tongue. Perhaps deleting the propane bottle or using one bottle instead of two would provide adequate space to squeeze in a generator.


I know of one outbacker who added a eu3000 to his 23RS. In the back of the trailer he added a hitch and on a rack built a box to store the eu3000. He even added a remote starter.

Happy Outbacking!


----------



## BigJoeCamper (Jan 26, 2010)

ecoscape said:


> I know that once I step up to looking at bigger generators the options and trade offs explode - for my situation there will be times that my wife and the kids can get out to a camping spot close by a day or two ahead of me for a weekend trip, while I mine the salt and they can set things up.
> 
> My set up has a TV with a canopy and while I could set it up to run a generator in the truck (open the side windows etc), I do not think it is the safest option. So having my manager of camping pulling out heavier generators that can be done through wheel kits etc, is a limit for my options.
> 
> ...


If you want to leave the generator in the truck, you can put a propane conversion kit on it. This produces far less fumes and, in my opinion, is much safer than gasoline. I have a Yamaha EF300iSB with a propane conversion from U.S. Carburetion (http://www.yamaha-propane-natural-gas-generators.com/). The generator is quite heavy, but I only have one to deal with! Maintenance is snap since there is no gasoline to worry about.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

Husker92 said:


> He even added a remote starter.
> 
> Happy Outbacking!


Not to get way off topic but... I've always been told to start a gen with no load (I've always done this), better for the electronics on the TT and unplug before shutting off the gen.

Now for the reality, I've run my cheep Chinese gen and it's ran out of fuel a few times on me and it's done no damage to anything on the TT but I could see maybe an issue on starting voltage?

I know some TT's and 5er's have built in gens but how do they get around this issue, or is it a non issue.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

2500Ram said:


> Not to get way off topic but... I've always been told to start a gen with no load (I've always done this), better for the electronics on the TT and unplug before shutting off the gen.
> 
> Now for the reality, I've run my cheep Chinese gen and it's ran out of fuel a few times on me and it's done no damage to anything on the TT but I could see maybe an issue on starting voltage?
> 
> I know some TT's and 5er's have built in gens but how do they get around this issue, or is it a non issue.


On a good generator set up it will have an automatic disconnect that opens the output if the generator is out of spec on volts or hertz. You are correct it is bad to start the generator with a load and it is hard on the load if the generator starts or shuts-down under load. Avoid it if you can.


----------



## OutbackPM (Sep 14, 2005)

BigJoeCamper said:


> If you want to leave the generator in the truck, you can put a propane conversion kit on it. This produces far less fumes and, in my opinion, is much safer than gasoline.


If you use a propane kit how long would it last if you were using the AC? I know it will vary depending on the conditions so I thought someone would have some experience.


----------



## go6car (Jan 19, 2004)

Here's another vote for the two Hondas. We are starting our third year with our 2 Honda 2000s, which have been great. We only use them when dry camping at the race tracks.

I would highly recommend getting an extended run fuel tank, which holds about 5-6 gallons of gas and extends the full capacity run time of both gennys at full load by many hours (the specs say 15 hours each). Having this eliminates the constant checking of fuel levels, and also prevents you from running out (like overnight!). The one we got is now called a "Double Feed Duration Tank". For an extra $140 if you have it to spare, it was well worth the cost.

We got everything at the below link, and they beat any price around.

CLICK HERE

Good luck with whatever you decide and happy camping!


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

BigJoeCamper said:


> I know that once I step up to looking at bigger generators the options and trade offs explode - for my situation there will be times that my wife and the kids can get out to a camping spot close by a day or two ahead of me for a weekend trip, while I mine the salt and they can set things up.
> 
> My set up has a TV with a canopy and while I could set it up to run a generator in the truck (open the side windows etc), I do not think it is the safest option. So having my manager of camping pulling out heavier generators that can be done through wheel kits etc, is a limit for my options.
> 
> ...


If you want to leave the generator in the truck, you can put a propane conversion kit on it. This produces far less fumes and, in my opinion, is much safer than gasoline. I have a Yamaha EF300iSB with a propane conversion from U.S. Carburetion (http://www.yamaha-propane-natural-gas-generators.com/). The generator is quite heavy, but I only have one to deal with! Maintenance is snap since there is no gasoline to worry about.
[/quote]

How efficient is it while running on propane versus gasoline? What is the cost per hour of operation as compared to gasoline mode?


----------



## luverofpeanuts (Mar 9, 2010)

I happen to see one of these while getting my trailer serviced today. Specs are impressive. I've heard people be very satisfied with 'em before. 
http://store.boliygenerator.com/newbopringew.html

This latest model has good rated output, doesn't need to be used in parallel, and is even less than 80 pounds. I'm anxious to hear how these hold up.


----------



## Tangooutback (Apr 16, 2010)

luverofpeanuts said:


> I happen to see one of these while getting my trailer serviced today. Specs are impressive. I've heard people be very satisfied with 'em before.
> http://store.boliygenerator.com/newbopringew.html
> 
> This latest model has good rated output, doesn't need to be used in parallel, and is even less than 80 pounds. I'm anxious to hear how these hold up.


The price tag sure is great. The question is.....who builds it? is it made in China? I am still very wary of high tech stuff made in China. I've seen my friends' Chinese built motorcycles and ATV's frequently fail from start.


----------

